# Security Issue or something (I'm terrible at titles)



## Manbearzombie (8/2/15)

Okay so my browser automatically logs on to this forum when I come here but today things got weird.

When I went to the page I got a popup saying something about a security error but everything seemed fine until I looked at the top corner of the page and instead of Manbearzombie it said TylerD.

I immediately logged it out and it automatically went back into my account.

I'm just posting this to clarify that it was nothing of my doing and I changed nothing on the account that wasn't mine. I just saw a nickname that wasn't mine and immediately logged out.

I don't know how or why this happened, but it definitely seemed like something I had to report here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (8/2/15)

We are aware of this issue. Just waiting for @Gizmo to sort it out. My login is for Gizmo. Got no idea what is happening. Thanks @Manbearzombie !

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## DoubleD (8/2/15)

Same here


----------



## MurderDoll (8/2/15)

TylerD said:


> We are aware of this issue. Just waiting for @Gizmo to sort it out. My login is for Gizmo. Got no idea what is happening. Thanks @Manbearzombie !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (8/2/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (8/2/15)

I was also logging in as someone else, seems ok now. Are you guys still having issues?


----------



## Arctus (8/2/15)

When I logged in, it auto logged me on as Gizmo.


----------



## gripen (8/2/15)

same with me mine seas @TylerD.weard hey hahaha


----------



## rogue zombie (8/2/15)

TylerD is clearly trying to gain complete control of the interweb... then, the world

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (8/2/15)

I made a bunch of changes while logged on as Gizmo

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## zadiac (8/2/15)

TylerD: "...the same thing we do every night Pinky, try to take over Ecigssa!"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## gripen (8/2/15)

hahahaha clearly he wants to take over hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie (8/2/15)

Alex said:


> I made a bunch of changes while logged on as Gizmo



Epic

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gripen (8/2/15)

fantastic


----------



## Snape of Vape (9/2/15)

Anyone having issues with notifications not pushing through to Tapatalk on Android? Haven't received any notifications over the weekend or today. They show up perfectly fine in browser though


----------



## gripen (9/2/15)

haven't had that problem yet buddy,sorry

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick (9/2/15)

Alex said:


> I made a bunch of changes while logged on as Gizmo


Hopefully you changed his password as well when you were done

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gripen (9/2/15)

hahahaha fantastic


----------



## Manbearzombie (9/2/15)

Could it be that TylerD is vape illuminati? DUN DUN DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/2/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> Anyone having issues with notifications not pushing through to Tapatalk on Android? Haven't received any notifications over the weekend or today. They show up perfectly fine in browser though


My tapatalk updated this evening so maybe it has something to do with that. P'S the new update is great


----------



## Snape of Vape (10/2/15)

@Stroodlepuff Nope, updated mine, still not pushing updates through to the phone unfortunately.


----------



## Achmat89 (10/2/15)

Stupid question guys, but is there a way you can change your profile name... if so how?

Thanx


----------



## BumbleBee (10/2/15)

Achmat88 said:


> Stupid question guys, but is there a way you can change your profile name... if so how?
> 
> Thanx


What would you like to change it to? I'll swing it past one of the Admins.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Achmat89 (10/2/15)

BumbleBee said:


> What would you like to change it to? I'll swing it past one of the Admins.



Achmat89, the 88 was a mistake. when i checked a while back and saw it i couldn't change lol
Just left it and thought i might ask today to see if there is a way.
But thank you kind sir @BumbleBee


----------



## BumbleBee (10/2/15)

Achmat88 said:


> Achmat89, the 88 was a mistake. when i checked a while back and saw it i couldn't change lol
> Just left it and thought i might ask today to see if there is a way.
> But thank you kind sir @BumbleBee


Cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (10/2/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> Anyone having issues with notifications not pushing through to Tapatalk on Android? Haven't received any notifications over the weekend or today. They show up perfectly fine in browser though


Dude , wait , what ? We are supposed to get notifications on Crapatalk? 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Snape of Vape (10/2/15)

Yes, my tappettalk isn't pushing though phone notifications anymore...


----------



## MurderDoll (11/2/15)

Mine stopped doing it ages ago as well.

I just gave up on it and let it be.

As @Rotten_Bunny so elegantly said.
It definitely is more like Crapatalk since the last few updates.


----------



## gripen (11/2/15)

i agree @Zodd.i don't even use my taptalk anymore.used it once and that was inuff.


----------



## Tom (11/2/15)

Tapatalk is all i am using when not at home...90% of the time


----------



## Kuhlkatz (11/2/15)

What version of Tapatalk are you guys using ? I'm on Tapatalk Pro 4.6.2 on Android and get all my notifications from Waze, MyBB and ECIGSSA no sweat. It doesn't matter if I subscribe via Tapatalk or browser, I still get the notifications.

Maybe check in Tapatalk Settings / Notifications if the 'Receive Notifications' option is selected, and if on Tapatalk 2, if it's enabled for ECIGSSA specifically if you go into that part of the menu. Tapatalk 2 'polls' and does not use push notifications afaik, so set the poll time to the lowest setting - 15 mins.
If you're a phAndroid, also verify in the phone Settings / Other (on mine) / Data Usage that Tapatalk is not restricted. If you're on iOS, sorry, I have no idea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/2/15)

Achmat89 said:


> Achmat89, the 88 was a mistake. when i checked a while back and saw it i couldn't change lol
> Just left it and thought i might ask today to see if there is a way.
> But thank you kind sir @BumbleBee


Welcome to the forum @Achmat89

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Achmat89 (12/2/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome to the forum @Achmat89




Thank You so much buddy, i only saw the notification now.
I appreciate the lengths of effort you made just for a name change.
They should make a medal for this lol @BumbleBee


----------



## Snape of Vape (12/2/15)

@Kuhlkatz Mine started working again it seems. I'm not sure whether something change on the forums side or where, but my other forums work fine through the app with the notifications


----------



## BumbleBee (12/2/15)

Achmat89 said:


> Thank You so much buddy, i only saw the notification now.
> I appreciate the lengths of effort you made just for a name change.
> They should make a medal for this lol @BumbleBee


@Alex may also have had something to do with the name change

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Achmat89 (12/2/15)

BumbleBee said:


> @Alex may also have had something to do with the name change




@Alex and @BumbleBee you guys are awesome!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (12/2/15)

Achmat89 said:


> @Alex and @BumbleBee you guys are awesome!!!


Of course curiosity killed the cat, but am still curious to know the significance of the "89"? DOB?


----------



## gripen (12/2/15)

hallo everyone.cant view my profile page,does anyone have similar problems.keeps telling me system error.


----------



## Andre (12/2/15)

gripen said:


> hallo everyone.cant view my profile page,does anyone have similar problems.keeps telling me system error.


Can view mine, but not yours - gives me the same message. You have been electronically assassinated

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gripen (12/2/15)

hahahaha looks like it @Andre.its not the end of the world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Achmat89 (12/2/15)

Andre said:


> Of course curiosity killed the cat, but am still curious to know the significance of the "89"? DOB?



LOL yeah 1989, last of the 80's kids (if i can actually call myself that). The 88 was a mistake due to my giant hands hahaha touch screen can be a BH at times lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (12/2/15)

gripen said:


> hallo everyone.cant view my profile page,does anyone have similar problems.keeps telling me system error.



Can you change your "badge"?


----------



## gripen (12/2/15)

yea can change my badges.


----------



## Alex (12/2/15)

gripen said:


> yea can change my badges.



Try another badge or even no badge.


----------



## gripen (12/2/15)

cool thanks will do so buddy,thanks for the help.


----------



## MurderDoll (12/2/15)

Anyone else getting the Error that the forum is offline?

I have been getting this a lot lately.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/15)

Zodd said:


> Anyone else getting the Error that the forum is offline?
> 
> I have been getting this a lot lately.



Yes I have been battling for the last half an hour.


----------



## MurderDoll (12/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes I have been battling for the last half an hour.



Thanks goodness Im not alone.

Thought it was the internet connection this side.
Almost started freaking out. 
This site is my only source of sanity when Im out of SA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

